# Halloween game



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got this link emailed to me so I'm sure everyone else has seen it by now LOL!

http://minibytes.mondominishows.com/poo/affiliates/play.asp?Affil=iwon&W


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I seen this last year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I seen this last year.


LOL! They don't let me out much.....


----------

